

HowTo: Google Authenticator as a virtual MFA Device on the AWS Console  - ramarnat
http://full360.com/blogs/use-google-authenticator-amazon-aws-console

======
flyt
This works really well, and is a good motivation for adopting IAM. Our shop
has a number of people that need access to the AWS console and in only a
couple hours we got this setup for everybody.

Now when people leave the company we just revoke their IAM account and they
lose access, instead of having to change the master password over and over and
communicate the new pass to everybody.

------
WalterGR
MFA = multi-factor authentication.

That TLA was new to me.

~~~
ramarnat
Ha I tried putting the full set of words in but hit the title limit

------
callumjones
You can also enable it for the account you are currently logged on as via the
front page of IAM in the console.

